# Windows 7 Calculator



## amrinder_logic (May 14, 2012)

Very few people know that Calculator in Windows 7 can also be used for complex calculations like Conversions of area, kilometers or Calculating installaments or Petrol consumption.Just open Calculator and click on *View* menu to see how much helpful operations it contains.Hope you will like it.

Regards
Amrinder Singh


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

amrinder_logic said:


> Very few people know that Calculator in Windows 7 can also be used for complex calculations like Conversions of area, kilometers or Calculating installaments or Petrol consumption.Just open Calculator and click on *View* menu to see how much helpful operations it contains.Hope you will like it.
> 
> Regards
> Amrinder Singh


:up:


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thank you, I'm gonna check it out..


----------



## cASEiNSENSITIVE (Jan 7, 2013)

Cool! never noticed this before. The programmer view seems interesting. Thanks.


----------

